# Newly claimed Satoshi Nakamoto issues spoiler chapter of new book -- other Satoshis enraged



## neger psykolog (Jul 8, 2018)

Satoshi invented Bitcoin and has never come forward with proof of who he is. He's a mystery until someone proves they're him. Many people have claimed and continue to claim that they're Satoshi and none have been able to provide signed evidence proving this (including the book excerpt author below):

Last week someone anonymously registered the domain nakamotofamilyfoundation.org and released a chapter of the book:
http://nakamotofamilyfoundation.org/duality.pdf​
Wired has some coverage here:
https://www.wired.com/story/did-satoshi-nakamoto-write-this-book-excerpt-a-wired-investigation/​
Stylometric analysis shows whoever wrote the chapters is either Satoshi or knows enough to mimic his wording:
https://zycrypto.com/satoshi-book-review-verification-of-duality-excerpt-using-stylometric-analysis/​
Predictably the other people claiming they are Satoshi are super mad right now:




https://twitter.com/ProfFaustus/status/1012760394212040704
http://archive.fo/St1ee




https://twitter.com/enhvman/status/1015129692033052672
http://archive.fo/eh6Qq​Other satoshis:



https://twitter.com/realSatoshiN/with_replies
http://archive.fo/sMEFB




https://www.quora.com/Who-is-most-l...Bitcoin/answer/Satoshi-Nakamoto-31?srid=5Gh65
http://archive.fo/0Xm7N​


----------



## Lipitor (Jul 8, 2018)

If only there was some sort of blockchain in place to determine the real one... I guess there's only one way to find out. They need to have a sing off challenge to determine which one is solid satoshi and liquid.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jul 8, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> If only there was some sort of blockchain in place to determine the real one... I guess there's only one way to find out. They need to have a sing off challenge to determine which one is solid satoshi and liquid.



I love it. Its like the world's doxing championship except no one has succeeded yet.

Every few months more entertainment is added and less questions answered.


----------



## unfathomable (Jul 8, 2018)

The fact that people take his claim seriously is pathetic.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 8, 2018)

Put 'em all in a pit and make 'em have a knife fight to determine who's the real Satoshi.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jul 8, 2018)

btw this is one of the more interesting cases of people trying to dox someone as they charted out his wake/sleep cycle based upon the timings he'd post on forums/emails and determined he probably lived within the US (and used british spelling)

the claimed new chapter includes what people are calling a misspelling:
"profficiency"

However the word is spelled that way in many older books so is either such a common typo or a form of the word that has gone out of favor.

There's also information about his age when he first got into mailing lists and basic information about his mother etc.


----------



## millais (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm curious to know who is the most ridiculous or unbelievable of the fake Satoshis. Surely there must be a lolcalf or two among their lesser ranks.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jul 9, 2018)

millais said:


> I'm curious to know who is the most ridiculous or unbelievable of the fake Satoshis. Surely there must be a lolcalf or two among their lesser ranks.



I think a lot of them died off and Craig Wright stuck around because he has one of the more convincing back stories (with his computer security friend who died from bedsores as a reclusive drunk on a matress).


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2018)

Sign something with the genesis block or fuck off, you're not Satoshi.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jul 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Sign something with the genesis block or fuck off, you're not Satoshi.



He never actually signed anything the entire time.
There are other ways he could prove it too (moving old coins and shit)

Hal Finney (the first person to ever receive bitcoins) invented PGP and its notoriously difficult or at least inconvenient to use, this is a passage from the book excerpt:




Anyway, out of all the people that have tried to claim they're satoshi this is possibly the most believable right now. Especially since its been done with almost no fireworks.

They may just tell the story and never reveal who they are which I'd be happy with because the book is interesting/well written so far.


----------



## underscoredash (Jul 17, 2018)

NO I'M SATOSHI


----------



## LastOfTheMohicans (Jul 18, 2018)

John Romero?


----------



## Tookie (Jul 19, 2018)

There's a little Satoshi in all of us.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 24, 2018)

I was hoping this thread was just a shitpost about some book in a mostly lame sub-form


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jul 30, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I think a lot of them died off and Craig Wright stuck around because he has one of the more convincing back stories (with his computer security friend who died from bedsores as a reclusive drunk on a matress).



That... doesn't sound like a convincing backstory at all. I've seen Wright publicly make an ass out of himself multiple times and his writing style doesn't sound like Satoshi at all.


----------



## keklebro (Mar 27, 2019)

neger psykolog said:


> He never actually signed anything the entire time.
> There are other ways he could prove it too (moving old coins and shit)
> 
> Hal Finney (the first person to ever receive bitcoins) invented PGP and its notoriously difficult or at least inconvenient to use, this is a passage from the book excerpt:
> ...



Phil Zimmerman invented/created PGP

I also find it hard to believe that Satoshi wouldn't have used PGP given his knowledge of cryptography.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 27, 2019)

What if.... Satoshi was just schizo and made a bunch of fake Satoshis for some 4D chess-tier Alex Jones conspiracy theory?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Mar 28, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> What if.... Satoshi was just schizo and made a bunch of fake Satoshis for some 4D chess-tier Alex Jones conspiracy theory?


what if satochi was a council of CIA agents collaboratively deciding on forum posts and sneaking backdoors into bitcoin


----------



## Chexxchunk (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm more interested in who Z0NE is.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 28, 2019)

I am *Satoshi Nakamoto and I don't have to prove shit to anyone*


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 29, 2019)

None of these fake Satoshis glow, I'm not buying it.


----------



## TowinKarz (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm Satoshicus!


----------



## Tsutomu (Apr 9, 2019)

lmao I knew satoshi when he was alive, he was the real shimomura tsutomu behind an alias, the "known" shimomura tsutomu is just a guy who used to work for him and he's not able to go back to bitcoin because he's getting constantly checked by 3 letter agencies and he's only a code monkey in comparison, just leave the guy in peace, that's why he hid all the time, he was basically a hikkikomori when I first met him, he lived for short after that but at least I saw him enjoy life for a few years


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 9, 2019)

Give me a thousand bitcoins to prove your story.

Edit: okay just because he sent me a thousand bitcoins doesn't mean we should believe him


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 9, 2019)

this is some hidden imam/fake dmitri type shit...fitting, since bitcoin is also based on retarded superstitions


----------

